# !!!passwords everyone read please!!!



## 37fleetwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, there is someone trying to guess several members passwords. several members have received e-mails notifying us that our accounts had been tried several times with wrong passwords and I wnated to make sure everyone is secure. please if you have an easy password you might want to change it to something difficult to guess. use letters and numbers and also some capital letters. it is my suspicion that this is the next way some spammer is going to try planting his spam. we've been pretty effective in deleting it before anyone even knows it was there, so they're trying to use a regular account to get it out less conspicuously.
thanks for looking!
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 21, 2008)

Make Love Not War


----------

